# THE THREE DOGS OF CHRISTMAS!



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

"Young children will find it easy to relate to Chester the Chesapeake as he learns to share, listen, follow the rules, and ultimately, be of service to his larger community." 
Chester is a winner! Patricia Lynch, Elementary School Teacher, NY - http://amzn.to/a9c0wr, http://amzn.to/cofY70, http://amzn.to/9fadal - *Chester the Chesapeake*, *Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime*, *Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime*

"Chester is a great storyteller!" 
Marcia Donovan, Putnam Library Storyteller, Cookeville, TN

"This is an excellent book to help children to understand the loving bond that is created when a dog enters one's life. The realistic pictures and real life situations make learning more relatable for children." 
Dawn Murphy, Early Education Teacher, Smithville, TN

This children's book series uses real pictures and is written from Chester's point of view. He inspires good behavior in children. Book rankings the last week have been ~
Amazon Best Sellers Rank: from #1,000 to #3,000 Paid in Kindle Store 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Children's Nonfiction > People & Places > Social Situations 
and #1 and #7 dogs; social values; animals

The picture books do have color pictures. The books, Chester, and all the Amazon links can also be found at http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Here's the synopsis for the first *Chester the Chesapeake* book in the series. From 6 weeks old, to 5 years old, Chester must learn the rules. share all his things with a new dog that arrives (like a new baby sister or brother for a youngster), and start to be of help to his family and community:

Chester won't mince woofs. From his point of view, he counts on his happy home where he can dig, and run, and swim.

Just about the time Chester's got life by the paws, a huge dog arrives as well as a small kitten.

Heavens to pets! Life just isn't the same any more. But he makes the most of it to become a special therapy dog.

Here's the link for Chester's first book: http://amzn.to/a9c0wr and read more about Chester at: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com. Also, all his Amazon links, including for the color paperbacks are posted there.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Chester the Chesapeake* inspires good behavior in children. Here is today's Kindle information on Chester's first book, *Chester the Chesapeake*. The second and third book are *Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime* and *Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime*.

Average Customer Review: 5.0 out of 5 stars See all reviews (4 customer reviews)

Amazon Best Sellers Rank: #17,840 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

#3 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Children's Nonfiction > People & Places > Social Situations
#14 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Nonfiction > Children's Nonfiction > Animals
#20 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Children's eBooks > Animals > Dogs

Chester's book links are in the signature line. His website also has links for both the ebooks and the paperbacks (color pictures of the dogs) on Amazon:
http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Today I'm spotlighting Chester's second children's book in the series: *Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime*.

The series has real pictures of the dog(s) and lovely stories. Chester is the template for good children's lessons and inspires their good behavior.

Here's the short synopsis:

A bored dog?

Not if Chester can help it!

In this second book of Chester the Chesapeake's series, Chester asks his goofy brother Russell for help. Together they show the new dog the joys of summer.

Today *Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime* (Book Two) is Free as far as the Kindle book. (But the paperback color pictures are better!) http://amzn.to/cofY70


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

http://amzn.to/a9c0wr, http://amzn.to/cofY70, http://amzn.to/9fadal:

*Chester the Chesapeake, Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime, Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime*

Here is the cover synopsis for Chester's Wintertime book, the third in the series of these children's books which have real pictures and Chester as the template to inspire good behavior in children:

Chester, Russell, and Putt-Putt looked out the front door. While they had slept, the bushes and the trees and their house had turned white.

The glory of a snowy day fills the dogs with wonder in this third book of the Chester the Chesapeake series. And after romping in the cold from sunrise to sunset and visiting a nursing home, Chester nestles into his bed knowing his loving family is close at hand.

"Wintertime with Chester is such an uplifting book. You can't read this book without a smile on your face. I love all the dogs."
Libby McCormick, Librarian, Northside Elementary School, Smithville, TN

"Chester has so much energy and enthusiasm for life he is able to grab the attention of even the youngest reader and keep it until the end of the story. Along the way, Chester teaches many lessons to children and adults alike!"
Jill Wheeler, First Grade Teacher, Findlay Elementary School, Sparta, TN


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

http://amzn.to/a9c0wr, http://amzn.to/cofY70, http://amzn.to/9fadal:

*Chester the Chesapeake, Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime, Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime*

"Chester has so much energy and enthusiasm for life he is able to grab the attention of even the youngest reader and keep it until the end of the story. Along the way, Chester teaches many lessons to children and adults alike!"
Jill Wheeler, First Grade Teacher, Findlay Elementary School, Sparta, TN

"Wintertime with Chester is such an uplifting book. You can't read this book without a smile on your face. I love all the dogs."
Libby McCormick, Librarian, Northside Elementary School, Smithville, TN

Children fall in love with Chester the Chesapeake! Check out his paperbacks!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Chester the Chesapeake is one talented dog. Besides using real photos of him and his canine brothers, he hasn't written one children's book, but three!

*Chester the Chesapeake, 
Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime, 
Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime*

Ebook links:

http://amzn.to/a9c0wr,
http://amzn.to/cofY70,
http://amzn.to/9fadal

Click on the below paperback covers for their links or go to Chester's website for all Amazon links, to meet Chester, and read more:

http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Chester the Chesapeake is one heck of a dog. He hasn't written one children's book, but three!

"Young children will find it easy to relate to Chester the Chesapeake as he learns to share, listen, follow the rules, and ultimately, be of service to his larger community."
Chester is a winner! Patricia Lynch, Elementary School Teacher, NY

Chester the Chesapeake http://amzn.to/a9c0wr,
Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime http://amzn.to/cofY70,
Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime http://amzn.to/9fadaI

"Chester is a great storyteller!"
Marcia Donovan, Putnam Library Storyteller, Cookeville, TN

"This is an excellent book to help children to understand the loving bond that is created when a dog enters one's life. The realistic pictures and real life situations make learning more relatable for children."
Dawn Murphy, Early Education Teacher, Smithville, TN

The paperbacks have color pictures. The books, Chester, and all the Amazon links can also be found at http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Chester the Chesapeake is one heck of a dog. He hasn't written one children's book, but three!

"Young children will find it easy to relate to Chester the Chesapeake as he learns to share, listen, follow the rules, and ultimately, be of service to his larger community."
Chester is a winner! Patricia Lynch, Elementary School Teacher, NY

*Chester the Chesapeake 
Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime 
Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime*

"Chester is a great storyteller!"
Marcia Donovan, Putnam Library Storyteller, Cookeville, TN

"This is an excellent book to help children to understand the loving bond that is created when a dog enters one's life. The realistic pictures and real life situations make learning more relatable for children."
Dawn Murphy, Early Education Teacher, Smithville, TN

These books have real pictures of the dog characters & paperbacks are in color. The books, Chester, and all the Amazon links can also be found at http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Easter is almost here. Instead of stuffing the kid's Easter baskets with all chocolate, Chester's series would be perfect between those rabbits!

Check out his website for info and Amazon links: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com. The paperbacks have real pictures of the dogs and the endearing stories are written from Chester's point of view.

Chester the Chesapeake http://amzn.to/bm2xld
Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime http://amzn.to/9gg9LR
Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime http://amzn.to/9vLUDy


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Chester the Chesapeake* - the perfect addition to children's Easter baskets!
With real pictures of the dogs, the books are written from Chester's point of view, have speech balloons for his thoughts, and continue to be loved by all.

*Chester the Chesapeake* http://amzn.to/bm2xld
*Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime* http://amzn.to/9gg9LR
*Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime* http://amzn.to/9vLUDy

http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Chester the Chesapeake* - the perfect addition to children's Easter baskets!
With real pictures of the dogs, the books are written from Chester's point of view, have speech balloons for his thoughts, and continue to be loved by all.

*Chester the Chesapeake* http://amzn.to/bm2xld
*Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime* http://amzn.to/9gg9LR
*Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime* http://amzn.to/9vLUDy

http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com.

(ebooks & paperbacks)


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Chester the Chesapeake* http://amzn.to/bm2xld

Chester won't mince woofs. From his point of view, he counts on his happy home where he can dig, and run, and swim. 
Just about the time Chester's got life by the paws, a huge dog arrives as well as a small kitten.
Heavens to pets! Life just isn't the same any more. But he makes the most of it to become a special therapy dog.

*Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime* http://amzn.to/9gg9LR

A bored dog?
Not if Chester can help it!
In this second book of Chester the Chesapeake's series, Chester asks his goofy brother Russell for help. Together they show the new dog the joys of summer.

*Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime* http://amzn.to/9vLUDy

Chester, Russell, and Putt-Putt looked out the front door. While they had slept, the bushes and the trees and their house had turned white.

The glory of a snowy day fills the dogs with wonder in this third book of the Chester the Chesapeake series. And after romping in the cold from sunrise to sunset and visiting a nursing home, Chester nestles into his bed knowing his loving family is close at hand.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Chester the Chesapeake* Kindle book formatting has been tweaked. Take a peek at this loveable series (links on covers below).

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One*

Chester won't mince woofs. From his point of view, he counts on his happy home where he can dig, and run, and swim.
Just about the time Chester's got life by the paws, a huge dog arrives as well as a small kitten.
Heavens to pets! Life just isn't the same any more. But he makes the most of it to become a special therapy dog.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime*

A bored dog?
Not if Chester can help it!
In this second book of Chester the Chesapeake's series, Chester asks his goofy brother Russell for help. Together they show the new dog the joys of summer.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three*: Wintertime

Chester, Russell, and Putt-Putt looked out the front door. While they had slept, the bushes and the trees and their house had turned white.

The glory of a snowy day fills the dogs with wonder in this third book of the Chester the Chesapeake series. And after romping in the cold from sunrise to sunset and visiting a nursing home, Chester nestles into his bed knowing his loving family is close at hand.

Amazon paperbacks are also available.
Meet Chester at http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Great picture books for children (ages 4-8 and older). Written from the dog's perspective and there are real pictures. Available as paperbacks and eBooks.

*After all, don't kids & dogs go together like butterflies & wildflowers?*

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One*

Chester won't mince woofs. From his point of view, he counts on his happy home where he can dig, and run, and swim.
Just about the time Chester's got life by the paws, a huge dog arrives as well as a small kitten.
Heavens to pets! Life just isn't the same any more. But he makes the most of it to become a special therapy dog.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime*

A bored dog?
Not if Chester can help it!
In this second book of Chester the Chesapeake's series, Chester asks his goofy brother Russell for help. Together they show the new dog the joys of summer.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime *

Chester, Russell, and Putt-Putt looked out the front door. While they had slept, the bushes and the trees and their house had turned white.

The glory of a snowy day fills the dogs with wonder in this third book of the Chester the Chesapeake series. And after romping in the cold from sunrise to sunset and visiting a nursing home, Chester nestles into his bed knowing his loving family is close at hand.

Meet Chester at http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Great picture books for children (ages 4-8 and older). Written from the dog's perspective and there are real pictures. Available as paperbacks and eBooks. Excellent reviews from teachers & county school system.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One*

Chester won't mince woofs. From his point of view, he counts on his happy home where he can dig, and run, and swim.
Just about the time Chester's got life by the paws, a huge dog arrives as well as a small kitten.
Heavens to pets! Life just isn't the same any more. But he makes the most of it to become a special therapy dog.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime *

A bored dog?
Not if Chester can help it!
In this second book of Chester the Chesapeake's series, Chester asks his goofy brother Russell for help. Together they show the new dog the joys of summer.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime *

Chester, Russell, and Putt-Putt looked out the front door. While they had slept, the bushes and the trees and their house had turned white.

The glory of a snowy day fills the dogs with wonder in this third book of the Chester the Chesapeake series. And after romping in the cold from sunrise to sunset and visiting a nursing home, Chester nestles into his bed knowing his loving family is close at hand.

Click on books in signature line for links.

Meet Chester or visit his books at http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Chester the Chesapeake is one heck of a dog. He hasn't written one children's book, but three!

"Young children will find it easy to relate to Chester the Chesapeake as he learns to share, listen, follow the rules, and ultimately, be of service to his larger community."
Chester is a winner! Patricia Lynch, Elementary School Teacher, NY

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime 
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime *

"Chester is a great storyteller!"
Marcia Donovan, Putnam Library Storyteller, Cookeville, TN

"This is an excellent book to help children to understand the loving bond that is created when a dog enters one's life. The realistic pictures and real life situations make learning more relatable for children."
Dawn Murphy, Early Education Teacher, Smithville, TN

These books have real pictures of the dog characters & paperbacks are in color. The books, Chester, and all the Amazon links can also be found at http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Great picture books for children (ages 4-8 and older). Written from the dog's perspective and there are real pictures. Available as paperbacks and eBooks. Excellent reviews from teachers & county school system.

Chester the Chesapeake Book One - http://amzn.to/HXJqLj

Chester won't mince woofs. From his point of view, he counts on his happy home where he can dig, and run, and swim.
Just about the time Chester's got life by the paws, a huge dog arrives as well as a small kitten.
Heavens to pets! Life just isn't the same any more. But he makes the most of it to become a special therapy dog.

Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime http://amzn.to/cofY70

A bored dog?
Not if Chester can help it!
In this second book of Chester the Chesapeake's series, Chester asks his goofy brother Russell for help. Together they show the new dog the joys of summer.

Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime http://amzn.to/9fadaI

Chester, Russell, and Putt-Putt looked out the front door. While they had slept, the bushes and the trees and their house had turned white.

The glory of a snowy day fills the dogs with wonder in this third book of the Chester the Chesapeake series. And after romping in the cold from sunrise to sunset and visiting a nursing home, Chester nestles into his bed knowing his loving family is close at hand.

Click on books in signature line for links.

Meet Chester or visit his books at http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Children and dogs go together like butterflies and wildflowers!

Here's the best book for the kids on summer break: *Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime*! They will love the real pictures and story from Chester's point of view.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* http://amzn.to/cofY70

A bored dog?
Not if Chester can help it!
In this second book of Chester the Chesapeake's series, Chester asks his goofy brother Russell for help. Together they show the new dog the joys of summer.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One* - http://amzn.to/HXJqLj

*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime* http://amzn.to/9fadaI

For more information and to 'meet' Chester: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Children and dogs go together like butterflies and wildflowers!

Here are wonderful books for children on summer break, especially *Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime*! I get excellent feedback about these books with real pictures and stories from Chester's point of view. The books also have excellent reviews from teachers and the county school system. Besides e-books, they are also available & lovely as paperbacks.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* http://amzn.to/cofY70

A bored dog?
Not if Chester can help it!
In this second book of Chester the Chesapeake's series, Chester asks his goofy brother Russell for help. Together they show the new dog the joys of summer.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One* - http://amzn.to/HXJqLj

*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime* http://amzn.to/9fadaI

For more information and to 'meet' Chester: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Chester the Chesapeake is one heck of a dog. He hasn't written one children's book, but three!

"Young children will find it easy to relate to Chester the Chesapeake as he learns to share, listen, follow the rules, and ultimately, be of service to his larger community."
Chester is a winner! Patricia Lynch, Elementary School Teacher, NY

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One* http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* http://amzn.to/cofY70
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime* http://amzn.to/9fadaI

"Chester is a great storyteller!"
Marcia Donovan, Putnam Library Storyteller, Cookeville, TN

"This is an excellent book to help children to understand the loving bond that is created when a dog enters one's life. The realistic pictures and real life situations make learning more relatable for children."
Dawn Murphy, Early Education Teacher, Smithville, TN

These books have real pictures of the dog characters & paperbacks are in color. The books, Chester, and all the Amazon links can also be found at http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Children and dogs go together like butterflies and wildflowers!

Here's the best book for the kids on summer break: Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime! They will love the real pictures and story from Chester's point of view.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* http://amzn.to/cofY70

A bored dog?
Not if Chester can help it!
In this second book of Chester the Chesapeake's series, Chester asks his goofy brother Russell for help. Together they show the new dog the joys of summer.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One* - http://amzn.to/HXJqLj

*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime* http://amzn.to/9fadaI

For more information and to 'meet' Chester: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Chester the Chesapeake is one heck of a dog. He hasn't written one children's book, but three!

"Young children will find it easy to relate to Chester the Chesapeake as he learns to share, listen, follow the rules, and ultimately, be of service to his larger community."
Chester is a winner! Patricia Lynch, Elementary School Teacher, NY

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One* http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* http://amzn.to/cofY70
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime* http://amzn.to/9fadaI

"Chester is a great storyteller!"
Marcia Donovan, Putnam Library Storyteller, Cookeville, TN

"This is an excellent book to help children to understand the loving bond that is created when a dog enters one's life. The realistic pictures and real life situations make learning more relatable for children."
Dawn Murphy, Early Education Teacher, Smithville, TN

These books have real pictures of the dog characters & paperbacks are in color. The books, Chester, and all the Amazon links can also be found at http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Who doesn't love dogs, especially children? And just for them, Chester hasn't written one children's book, but three!

"Young children will find it easy to relate to Chester the Chesapeake as he learns to share, listen, follow the rules, and ultimately, be of service to his larger community."
Chester is a winner! Patricia Lynch, Elementary School Teacher, NY

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime http://amzn.to/9fadaI

"Chester is a great storyteller!"
Marcia Donovan, Putnam Library Storyteller, Cookeville, TN

"This is an excellent book to help children to understand the loving bond that is created when a dog enters one's life. The realistic pictures and real life situations make learning more relatable for children."
Dawn Murphy, Early Education Teacher, Smithville, TN

These books have real pictures of the dog characters & paperbacks are in color. The books, Chester, and all the Amazon links can also be found at http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Great picture books for children (ages 4-8 and older). Written from the dog's perspective and there are real pictures. Available as paperbacks (bigger sellers) and eBooks. Excellent reviews from teachers & county school system.

Chester the Chesapeake Book One - http://amzn.to/HXJqLj

Chester won't mince woofs. From his point of view, he counts on his happy home where he can dig, and run, and swim.
Just about the time Chester's got life by the paws, a huge dog arrives as well as a small kitten.
Heavens to pets! Life just isn't the same any more. But he makes the most of it to become a special therapy dog.

Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime http://amzn.to/cofY70

A bored dog?
Not if Chester can help it!
In this second book of Chester the Chesapeake's series, Chester asks his goofy brother Russell for help. Together they show the new dog the joys of summer.

Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime http://amzn.to/9fadaI

Chester, Russell, and Putt-Putt looked out the front door. While they had slept, the bushes and the trees and their house had turned white.

The glory of a snowy day fills the dogs with wonder in this third book of the Chester the Chesapeake series. And after romping in the cold from sunrise to sunset and visiting a nursing home, Chester nestles into his bed knowing his loving family is close at hand.

Meet Chester, who is also a therapy dog, or visit his books (including links to paperbacks) at http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Children and dogs go together like butterflies and wildflowers!

"Young children will find it easy to relate to Chester the Chesapeake as he learns to share, listen, follow the rules, and ultimately, be of service to his larger community."
Chester is a winner! Patricia Lynch, Elementary School Teacher, NY

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime http://amzn.to/9fadaI

"Chester is a great storyteller!"
Marcia Donovan, Putnam Library Storyteller, Cookeville, TN

"This is an excellent book to help children to understand the loving bond that is created when a dog enters one's life. The realistic pictures and real life situations make learning more relatable for children."
Dawn Murphy, Early Education Teacher, Smithville, TN

These books have real pictures of the dog characters & paperbacks are in color. The books, Chester, and all the Amazon links can also be found at http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Come visit this loveable therapy dog at his website and take a look at all the books he's written.
(Yes, he's pretty talented, but Mom illustrates with real pictures).

http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com

*Chester the Chesapeake*


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Chester the Chesapeake* children's books:

"Chester, the fun-loving Chesapeake, never ceases to amaze me with his ability to teach the young at heart, as well as the old, about acceptance, guidance, and love. Great books for all ages!"
Danielle Collins, Ed.D, Federal Programs Supervisor, DeKalb County School System, TN

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime http://amzn.to/9fadaI

Meet this loveable therapy dog at his own website where all links, including paperbacks, are also posted.
http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Come visit this loveable therapy dog at his website and take a look at all the books he's written.
(Yes, he's pretty talented, but Mom illustrates with real pictures!)

Chester's books and his events are a hit - they're not just for kids - they're also a family affair.

http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com

*Chester the Chesapeake*


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Review for first book in the Chester the Chesapeake children's book series:

"This is an excellent book to help children to understand the loving bond that is created when a dog enters one's life. The realistic pictures and real life situations make learning more relatable for children."
Dawn Murphy, Early Education Teacher, Smithville, TN

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One* http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* http://amzn.to/cofY70
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime* http://amzn.to/9fadaI

Meet this loveable therapy dog at his own website. Links, including paperbacks, are also posted there.

http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Meet Chester the Chesapeake!






http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime http://amzn.to/9fadaI


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Chester the Chesapeake children's books:

"Chester, the fun-loving Chesapeake, never ceases to amaze me with his ability to teach the young at heart, as well as the old, about acceptance, guidance, and love. Great books for all ages!"
Danielle Collins, Ed.D, Federal Programs Supervisor, DeKalb County School System, TN

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One*: http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* http://amzn.to/cofY70
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime* http://amzn.to/9fadaI

Meet this loveable therapy dog at his own website where all links, including paperbacks, are also posted.
http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com

Grab a smile from the video below!


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Dr. Barbara--

Love it! I'll post the link at Book Luvin' Babes Facebook page. http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Book-Luvin-Babes/306605826049172

Cheers!
Dana Taylor


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Thank you, Dana. Just checked it out. 

Come visit this loveable therapy dog at his website and take a look at all the books he's written.
(Yes, he's pretty talented, but Doctor Barbara illustrates with real pictures!)

Chester's books and his events are a hit - they're not just for kids - they're also a family affair.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One*: http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* http://amzn.to/cofY70
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime* http://amzn.to/9fadaI

http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com

Be sure to watch Chester's video below. It'll bring a smile to your face!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Who doesn't love a dog, especially a therapy dog with his own children's book series?

Put Chester's paperbacks into their Halloween baskets - they'll be treasured a lot longer than bubble gum!

All links at http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com

*Chester the Chesapeake
Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime
Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime
The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy* (eBook only)

Be sure and check out Chester in his video on this page or his website.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Who doesn't love a dog, especially a therapy dog with his own children's book series?

Put Chester's paperbacks into their Halloween baskets - they'll be treasured a lot longer than bubble gum!

Paperback & ebook links and info about Chester are at http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One: http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime http://amzn.to/9fadaI
The Chester the Chesapeake Trilogy* (eBook only)

Scroll down to check out Chester's video on this page:


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Meet Chester the Chesapeake and his lovely children's book series.

And, by popular demand, Chester's Book Four will soon be ready for publication!

http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
*Chester the Chesapeake Book One* http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* http://amzn.to/cofY70
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime* http://amzn.to/9fadaI


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Chester does it again! His fourth book in the children's series was just published as a paperback and ebook.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck* 
 http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

Come visit this therapy dog at his own website and meet the protagonist who writes the stories from his point of view. The real pictures of all the dogs are heartwarming.

http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
*Chester the Chesapeake Book One* http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* http://amzn.to/cofY70
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime* http://amzn.to/9fadaI

And be sure to check out his video below:


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Children and dogs go together like butterflies and wildflowers!

Chester did it again. His fourth book in the children's series was just published as a paperback and ebook.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck* 
http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

Come visit this therapy dog at his own website and meet the protagonist who writes the stories from his point of view. The real pictures of all the dogs are heartwarming.

http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
*Chester the Chesapeake Book One* http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime http://amzn.to/9fadaI

And be sure to check out his video below:


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Children and dogs go together like butterflies and wildflowers!

Chester did it again. His fourth book in the children's series was just published as a paperback and ebook.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck *
http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

Come visit this therapy dog at his own website and meet the protagonist who writes the stories from his point of view. The real pictures of all the dogs are heartwarming.

http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
*Chester the Chesapeake Book One* http://amzn.to/HXJqLj - This first ebook in the series is now only $0.99.
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* http://amzn.to/cofY70
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime* http://amzn.to/9fadaI

And be sure to check out his video below:


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Can you believe it?
When Chester hears about a little female dog, nothing is quite right when HE shows up.
And &#8230; maybe some dogs are more like a deer than a dog!

*Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck*
http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

Reviews:

"Chester continues to entertain and enlighten kids of all ages in his fourth book: My Brother Buck."
Kathy Hendrixson, Director
Justin Potter Library, Smithville, TN

"My Brother Buck is a heartwarming tale that illustrates the joys of opening your home to a new family member. Told by the always delightful Chester the Chesapeake, this book will be sure to engage children as it teaches them about acceptance, compassion, and caring."
Stacie Johnson, Assistant Director
Putnam County Library System
Cookeville, TN

Come visit this therapy dog at his own website and meet the protagonist who writes the stories from his point of view. The real pictures of all the dogs are heartwarming.

http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj - This first ebook in the series is now only $0.99.
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime http://amzn.to/9fadaI

And be sure to check out his video below:


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

Meet *Chester the Chesapeake* at his own web site with his own video and set of 4 children's books.

Want the best gifts for the kids? His paperbacks are heartwarming!

http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~
Can you believe it?
When Chester hears about a little female dog, nothing is quite right when HE shows up.
And &#8230; maybe some dogs are more like a deer than a dog!

*Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck*

http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

Come visit this therapy dog at his own website and meet the protagonist who writes the stories from his point of view. The books are illustrated with real pictures and are the perfect stocking stuffers or ebook additions.

http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj - This first ebook in the series is now only $0.99.
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime http://amzn.to/9fadaI


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

A heartwarming children's book series: *Chester the Chesapeake.*

Can you believe it?
When Chester hears about a little female dog, nothing is quite right when HE shows up.
And &#8230; maybe some dogs are more like a deer than a dog!

*Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck
* - http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

Come visit this therapy dog at his own website and meet the protagonist who writes the stories from his point of view. The books are illustrated with real pictures and are the perfect stocking stuffers or ebook additions. If you watch Chester's video on this page or on his web site, it's sure to bring a smile!

http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One* http://amzn.to/HXJqLj - This first ebook in the series is now only $0.99.
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* http://amzn.to/cofY70
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime* http://amzn.to/9fadaI


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

Whether you buy one paperback or ebook or all four in the series, these are heartwarming children's books: *Chester the Chesapeake*.

Come visit this therapy dog at his own website and meet the protagonist who writes the stories from his point of view. The books are illustrated with real pictures.

If you watch Chester's video on this page or on his web site, it's sure to bring a smile!

http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj - This first ebook in the series is now only $0.99.
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck
- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

Whether you buy one paperback or ebook or all four in the series, these are heartwarming children's books: Chester the Chesapeake.

Come visit this therapy dog at his own website and meet the protagonist who writes the stories from his point of view. The books are illustrated with real pictures.

If you watch Chester's video on this page or on his web site, it's sure to bring a smile!

http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj - This first ebook in the series is now only $0.99.
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck
- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

All new children's book covers for Chester on ebook product pages (not yet in signature line) or his website!

Whether you buy one paperback or ebook or all four in the series, these are heartwarming children's books: *Chester the Chesapeake*.

Come visit this therapy dog at his own website and meet the protagonist who writes the stories from his point of view. The books are illustrated with real pictures.

If you watch Chester's video on this page or on his web site, it's sure to bring a smile!

http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj - This first ebook in the series is now only $0.99.
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck
- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~~~~~~

New Review from *The Midwest Book Review*: The Pets/Wildlife Shelf - January 2013

"*Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck* continues this excellent picturebook series from the point of view of Chester, a devoted therapy dog and family pet. In My Brother Buck, a kindly neighbor calls Chester's owner about a friendly and rambunctious dog. When no one answers the lost dog advertisements, Chester has a new brother named Buck - a big, friendly, fifty-pound dog in need of a little training!

Told from Chester's perspective and illustrated with captivating, full color photography of Chester, Buck, their canine sibling Putt-Putt and their feline sibling Kittie, My Brother Buck is a most enjoyable read-aloud story especially for young animal lovers. "Most dogs should be fixed by the vet, so they can't have more puppies. It's sad when dogs don't have a home."

Also highly recommended are the previous books in the series, "Chester the Chesapeake (Book One), "Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime (Book Two)," and "Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime (Book Three)."
~~~~~~~~

Paperbacks are available. eBooks are only $0.99 each.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One* http://amzn.to/HXJqLj 
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* - http://amzn.to/cofY70
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime* - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck*- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Paperbacks are available. eBooks are only $0.99 each!

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One* http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* - http://amzn.to/cofY70
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime * - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck*- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

You can also meet this loveable TN therapy dog at his website listed in the signature line.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

New review for *Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck:*

"Chester continues to inspire, entertain, and enlighten children while his new brother, Buck, has a few surprises. Ages 6-12."

*Publishers Weekly* February 2013
*****

Paperbacks are available. eBooks are only $0.99 each!

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

You can also meet this loveable TN therapy dog at his website listed in the signature line.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

Children and dogs go together like butterflies and wildflowers!

*Chester the Chesapeake* tells his stories from his point of view and all books are illustrated with real pictures. These heartwarming children's books are beloved by kids and adults!

Paperbacks are available. eBooks are only $0.99 each!

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

You can also meet this loveable TN therapy dog at his website listed in the signature line.


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

Inspiring children's books about a dog and his dog brothers: the *Chester the Chesapeake* series.

~~~~~~~~~~

The Midwest Book Review: The Pets/Wildlife Shelf -

"Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck continues this excellent picturebook series from the point of view of Chester, a devoted therapy dog and family pet. In My Brother Buck, a kindly neighbor calls Chester's owner about a friendly and rambunctious dog. When no one answers the lost dog advertisements, Chester has a new brother named Buck - a big, friendly, fifty-pound dog in need of a little training!

Told from Chester's perspective and illustrated with captivating, full color photography of Chester, Buck, their canine sibling Putt-Putt and their feline sibling Kittie, My Brother Buck is a most enjoyable read-aloud story especially for young animal lovers. "Most dogs should be fixed by the vet, so they can't have more puppies. It's sad when dogs don't have a home."

Also highly recommended are the previous books in the series, "Chester the Chesapeake (Book One), "Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime (Book Two)," and "Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime (Book Three)."
~~~~~~~~

Paperbacks are available. eBooks are only $0.99 each. View the dog's video below or meet Chester at his website in the signature line!

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

Inspiring children's books about a dog and his dog brothers: the Chester the Chesapeake series.

~~~~~~~~~~

The Midwest Book Review: The Pets/Wildlife Shelf -

"*Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck* continues this excellent picturebook series from the point of view of Chester, a devoted therapy dog and family pet. In My Brother Buck, a kindly neighbor calls Chester's owner about a friendly and rambunctious dog. When no one answers the lost dog advertisements, Chester has a new brother named Buck - a big, friendly, fifty-pound dog in need of a little training!

Told from Chester's perspective and illustrated with captivating, full color photography of Chester, Buck, their canine sibling Putt-Putt and their feline sibling Kittie, My Brother Buck is a most enjoyable read-aloud story especially for young animal lovers. "Most dogs should be fixed by the vet, so they can't have more puppies. It's sad when dogs don't have a home."

Also highly recommended are the previous books in the series, "Chester the Chesapeake (Book One), "Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime (Book Two)," and "Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime (Book Three)."
~~~~~~~~

Paperbacks are available. eBooks are only $0.99 each. View the dog's video below or meet Chester at his website in the signature line!

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Children and dogs go together like butterflies and wildflowers!

Gift them all of any of the *Chester the Chesapeake* books. A series about a real dog and illustrated with real photographs. Written from Chester's POV.

Paperbacks are available. eBooks are only $0.99 each. View the dog's video below or meet Chester at his website in the signature line!

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Chester the Chesapeake inspires good behavior in kids. This is a lovely children's book series with real pictures and written from a dog's point of view.

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Kids and dogs go together like books and summer.

Gift them the loveable Chester the Chesapeake series about a real dog.

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Reviews for the fourth book in the *Chester the Chesapeake* children's book series:

"Chester continues to inspire, entertain, and enlighten children while his new brother, Buck, has a few surprises. Ages 6-12."
*Publishers Weekly 2013*

"Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck continues this excellent picturebook series from the point of view of Chester, a devoted therapy dog and family pet. In My Brother Buck, a kindly neighbor calls Chester's owner about a friendly and rambunctious dog. When no one answers the lost dog advertisements, Chester has a new brother named Buck - a big, friendly, fifty-pound dog in need of a little training!

Told from Chester's perspective and illustrated with captivating, full color photography of Chester the Chesapeake, Buck, their canine sibling Putt-Putt and their feline sibling Kittie, My Brother Buck is a most enjoyable read-aloud story especially for young animal lovers. "Most dogs should be fixed by the vet, so they can't have more puppies. It's sad when dogs don't have a home."

Also highly recommended are the previous books in the series, "Chester the Chesapeake (Book One), "Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime (Book Two)," and "Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime (Book Three)."
*Midwest Book Review: 2013*

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One* http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* - http://amzn.to/cofY70
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime *- http://amzn.to/9fadaI
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck*- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

~~~~~

Summer and kid's reading goes together like Chester the Chesapeake and children's books!

The paperbacks are Lovely - all links & meet Chester at http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp


----------



## Helen Laycock (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Doctor Barbara!

I recognised your name from the MOA forum. Judging by the number of views you have had, it seems you've had a place here for a bit longer than me. I've only recently arrived with my wares...

Hope Chester's doing well for you!

Helen Laycock


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Hi Helen! Nice to see you on KB.
***********

Kids and books go together like butterflies and wildflowers!

Buy them the *Chester the Chesapeake* series this summer.
The paperbacks are Lovely - all links & meet Chester at http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One* http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* - http://amzn.to/cofY70
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime* - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck*- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Reviews for the fourth book in the *Chester the Chesapeake* children's book series:

"Chester continues to inspire, entertain, and enlighten children while his new brother, Buck, has a few surprises. Ages 6-12."
*Publishers Weekly* 2013

"Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck continues this excellent picturebook series from the point of view of Chester, a devoted therapy dog and family pet. In My Brother Buck, a kindly neighbor calls Chester's owner about a friendly and rambunctious dog. When no one answers the lost dog advertisements, Chester has a new brother named Buck - a big, friendly, fifty-pound dog in need of a little training!

Told from Chester's perspective and illustrated with captivating, full color photography of Chester the Chesapeake, Buck, their canine sibling Putt-Putt and their feline sibling Kittie, My Brother Buck is a most enjoyable read-aloud story especially for young animal lovers. "Most dogs should be fixed by the vet, so they can't have more puppies. It's sad when dogs don't have a home."

Also highly recommended are the previous books in the series, "Chester the Chesapeake (Book One), "Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime (Book Two)," and "Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime (Book Three)."
*Midwest Book Review*: 2013

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

***********

Kids and dogs go together like butterflies and wildflowers!

Buy them the *Chester the Chesapeake* series this summer.
The paperbacks are lovely - for all links & to meet Chester, go to his website at http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com

eBooks:
Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp


----------



## Mahree Moyle (Jun 19, 2013)

A cat?


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Ha! Mahree, my Kittie loves all three dogs! She thinks she's one of them.

*****

Kids and dogs go together like butterflies and wildflowers!

Buy them the Chester the Chesapeake series this summer.
The paperbacks are lovely - for all links & to meet Chester, go to his website at http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com

eBooks:
*Chester the Chesapeake Book One* http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* - http://amzn.to/cofY70
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime* - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck*- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Reviews for the fourth book in the *Chester the Chesapeake* children's book series:

"Chester continues to inspire, entertain, and enlighten children while his new brother, Buck, has a few surprises. Ages 6-12."
*Publishers Weekly* 2013

"Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck continues this excellent picturebook series from the point of view of Chester, a devoted therapy dog and family pet. In My Brother Buck, a kindly neighbor calls Chester's owner about a friendly and rambunctious dog. When no one answers the lost dog advertisements, Chester has a new brother named Buck - a big, friendly, fifty-pound dog in need of a little training!

Told from Chester's perspective and illustrated with captivating, full color photography of Chester the Chesapeake, Buck, their canine sibling Putt-Putt and their feline sibling Kittie, My Brother Buck is a most enjoyable read-aloud story especially for young animal lovers. "Most dogs should be fixed by the vet, so they can't have more puppies. It's sad when dogs don't have a home."

Also highly recommended are the previous books in the series, "Chester the Chesapeake (Book One), "Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime (Book Two)," and "Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime (Book Three)."
*Midwest Book Review*: 2013
*
Chester the Chesapeake Book One* http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* - http://amzn.to/cofY70
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime* - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck*- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Kids and dogs go together like butterflies and wildflowers!

Buy them the *Chester the Chesapeake* series!
The paperbacks are lovely - for all links & to meet Chester, go to his website at http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com

eBooks:
Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Kids and dogs go together like butterflies and wildflowers!

Are the kids almost back to school? Buy them the *Chester the Chesapeake* series!
The paperbacks are lovely - for all links & to meet Chester, go to his website at http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com

eBooks:
Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Chester's books are available as paperbacks & Ebooks.

Reviews for the fourth book in the *Chester the Chesapeake* children's book series:

"Chester continues to inspire, entertain, and enlighten children while his new brother, Buck, has a few surprises. Ages 6-12."
*Publishers Weekly 2013*

"Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck continues this excellent picturebook series from the point of view of Chester, a devoted therapy dog and family pet. In My Brother Buck, a kindly neighbor calls Chester's owner about a friendly and rambunctious dog. When no one answers the lost dog advertisements, Chester has a new brother named Buck - a big, friendly, fifty-pound dog in need of a little training!

Told from Chester's perspective and illustrated with captivating, full color photography of Chester the Chesapeake, Buck, their canine sibling Putt-Putt and their feline sibling Kittie, My Brother Buck is a most enjoyable read-aloud story especially for young animal lovers. "Most dogs should be fixed by the vet, so they can't have more puppies. It's sad when dogs don't have a home."

Also highly recommended are the previous books in the series, "Chester the Chesapeake (Book One), "Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime (Book Two)," and "Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime (Book Three)."
*Midwest Book Review: 2013*

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Kids and dogs go together like butterflies and wildflowers!

Are the kids almost back to school? Buy them the Chester the Chesapeake series!
The paperbacks are lovely, as well as the ebooks - for all links & to meet this real celebrity therapy dog, go to his website at http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com

eBooks:
Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Chester the Chesapeake is one heck of a dog. He hasn't written one children's book, but four!
Visit this real therapy dog at his own website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One * http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* - http://amzn.to/cofY70
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime* - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck*- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

************

This therapy dog not only does a lot of philanthropy, but he warms people's hearts with his children's books.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One* http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* - http://amzn.to/cofY70
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime *- http://amzn.to/9fadaI
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck* - http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

These books are also available as paperbacks. Poke onto Chester's website!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****
*
Chester the Chesapeak*e is one heck of a dog. He hasn't written one children's book, but four!
Visit this real therapy dog at his own website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com.

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

************

This therapy dog not only does lots of philanthropy, but he warms people's hearts with his children's books.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One* http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* - http://amzn.to/cofY70
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime *- http://amzn.to/9fadaI
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck[/b] - http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

These books are also available as paperbacks. Meet Chester at his website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com*


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

************

This therapy dog not only does lots of philanthropy, but he warms people's hearts with his children's books.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One* http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* - http://amzn.to/cofY70
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime* - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck* - http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

These books are also available as paperbacks. Meet Chester at his website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Chester the Chesapeake is one heck of a dog. He hasn't written one children's book, but four!
Visit this real therapy dog at his own website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One* http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* - http://amzn.to/cofY70
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime* - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck*- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

************

This therapy dog not only does lots of philanthropy, but he warms hearts with his children's books.
*
Chester the Chesapeake Book One* http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* - http://amzn.to/cofY70
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime* - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck *- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

These books are also available as paperbacks. Meet Chester at his website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Chester the Chesapeake is one heck of a dog. He hasn't written one children's book, but four!
These books are available as paperbacks and ebooks and make lovely gifts for children. They're even a family affair.
Visit this real therapy dog at his own website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One* http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* - http://amzn.to/cofY70
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime* - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck*- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

************

This therapy dog not only does lots of philanthropy, but he warms hearts with his children's books.

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck - http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

These books are also available as the more popular paperbacks. Meet Chester at his website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Chester the Chesapeake is one heck of a dog. He hasn't written one children's book, but four!
These books are available as paperbacks and ebooks and make lovely gifts for children. They're even a family affair.
Visit this real therapy dog at his own website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com.

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

********

Here are four great children's books for the holidays, as stocking stuffer paperbacks, or as ebooks. They are heartwarming, inspire good behavior in kids, and are about a real dog who tells the stories. (And they're illustrated with real pictures!)

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck - http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

Meet Chester at his website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
The video Will make you smile!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

********

Here are four great children's books for the holidays, as stocking stuffer paperbacks, or as ebooks. They are heartwarming, inspire good behavior in kids, and are about a real dog who tells the stories. (And they're illustrated with real pictures!)
*
Chester the Chesapeake Book One* http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* - http://amzn.to/cofY70
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime* - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck* - http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

Meet Chester at his website: http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
The video Will make you smile!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

***********

Here are some heartwarming children's books which inspire good behavior in kids, and are about a real dog who tells the stories. (And they're illustrated with real pictures!). They are available as ebooks or paperbacks.
*
Chester the Chesapeake Book One* http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* - http://amzn.to/cofY70
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime* - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck* - http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

Meet Chester (who's also a therapy dog) at his website: 
http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
The video Will make you smile!


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Here are some heartwarming children's books which inspire good behavior in kids, and are about a real dog who tells the stories. (And they're illustrated with real pictures!). They are available as ebooks or paperbacks.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One* http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* - http://amzn.to/cofY70
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime* - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck *- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

Meet Chester (who's also a therapy dog) at his website: 
http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
The video Will make you smile!
**********

*Reviews:*

"Chester continues to inspire, entertain, and enlighten children while his new brother, Buck, has a few surprises. Ages 6-12."
*Publishers Weekly* February 2013

"Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck continues this excellent picturebook series from the point of view of Chester, a devoted therapy dog and family pet. In My Brother Buck, a kindly neighbor calls Chester's owner about a friendly and rambunctious dog. When no one answers the lost dog advertisements, Chester has a new brother named Buck - a big, friendly, fifty-pound dog in need of a little training!

Told from Chester's perspective and illustrated with captivating, full color photography of Chester the Chesapeake, Buck, their canine sibling Putt-Putt and their feline sibling Kittie, My Brother Buck is a most enjoyable read-aloud story especially for young animal lovers. "Most dogs should be fixed by the vet, so they can't have more puppies. It's sad when dogs don't have a home."

Also highly recommended are the previous books in the series, "Chester the Chesapeake (Book One), "Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime (Book Two)," and "Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime (Book Three)."

*Midwest Book Review*: The Pets/Wildlife Shelf - January 2013
~~~~~~~~


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Here are some heartwarming children's books which inspire good behavior in kids, and are about a real dog who tells the stories. (And they're illustrated with real pictures!). They are available as ebooks or paperbacks.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck - http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp
*
Meet Chester (who's also a therapy dog) at his website:
http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com
The video Will make you smile!
**********

Reviews:

"Chester continues to inspire, entertain, and enlighten children while his new brother, Buck, has a few surprises. Ages 6-12."
Publishers Weekly February 2013

"Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck continues this excellent picturebook series from the point of view of Chester, a devoted therapy dog and family pet. In My Brother Buck, a kindly neighbor calls Chester's owner about a friendly and rambunctious dog. When no one answers the lost dog advertisements, Chester has a new brother named Buck - a big, friendly, fifty-pound dog in need of a little training!

Told from Chester's perspective and illustrated with captivating, full color photography of Chester the Chesapeake, Buck, their canine sibling Putt-Putt and their feline sibling Kittie, My Brother Buck is a most enjoyable read-aloud story especially for young animal lovers. "Most dogs should be fixed by the vet, so they can't have more puppies. It's sad when dogs don't have a home."

Also highly recommended are the previous books in the series, "Chester the Chesapeake (Book One), "Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime (Book Two)," and "Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime (Book Three)."

Midwest Book Review: The Pets/Wildlife Shelf - January 2013


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********
Here are some heartwarming children's books which inspire good behavior in kids, and are about a real dog who tells the stories. (And they're illustrated with real pictures!). They are available as ebooks or paperbacks.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck - http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp*


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

**********

Here are some heartwarming children's books which inspire good behavior in kids, and are about a real dog who tells the stories. (And they're illustrated with real pictures!). They are available as ebooks or paperbacks.

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck - http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

Meet Chester (who's also a therapy dog) at his website:
http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com*


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Here are some heartwarming children's books which inspire good behavior in kids, and are about a real dog who tells the stories. (And they're illustrated with real pictures!). They are available as ebooks or paperbacks.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck - http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp*

The video below will make you smile!
**********

*Reviews:*

"Chester continues to inspire, entertain, and enlighten children while his new brother, Buck, has a few surprises. Ages 6-12."
Publishers Weekly February 2013

"Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck continues this excellent picturebook series from the point of view of Chester, a devoted therapy dog and family pet. In My Brother Buck, a kindly neighbor calls Chester's owner about a friendly and rambunctious dog. When no one answers the lost dog advertisements, Chester has a new brother named Buck - a big, friendly, fifty-pound dog in need of a little training!

Told from Chester's perspective and illustrated with captivating, full color photography of Chester the Chesapeake, Buck, their canine sibling Putt-Putt and their feline sibling Kittie, My Brother Buck is a most enjoyable read-aloud story especially for young animal lovers. "Most dogs should be fixed by the vet, so they can't have more puppies. It's sad when dogs don't have a home."

Also highly recommended are the previous books in the series, "Chester the Chesapeake (Book One), "Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime (Book Two)," and "Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime (Book Three)."

Midwest Book Review: The Pets/Wildlife Shelf - January 2013


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

Here are some heartwarming children's books which inspire good behavior in kids, and are about a real dog who tells the stories. (And they're illustrated with real pictures!). They are available as ebooks or paperbacks.

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck - http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

The video below will make you smile!
**********


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*************

Here are some heartwarming children's books which inspire good behavior in kids, and are about a real dog who tells the stories. (And they're illustrated with real pictures!). They are available as ebooks or paperbacks.

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck - http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

The video below will make you smile!
**********

Reviews:

"Chester continues to inspire, entertain, and enlighten children while his new brother, Buck, has a few surprises. Ages 6-12."
Publishers Weekly February 2013

"Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck continues this excellent picturebook series from the point of view of Chester, a devoted therapy dog and family pet. In My Brother Buck, a kindly neighbor calls Chester's owner about a friendly and rambunctious dog. When no one answers the lost dog advertisements, Chester has a new brother named Buck - a big, friendly, fifty-pound dog in need of a little training!

Told from Chester's perspective and illustrated with captivating, full color photography of Chester the Chesapeake, Buck, their canine sibling Putt-Putt and their feline sibling Kittie, My Brother Buck is a most enjoyable read-aloud story especially for young animal lovers. Most dogs should be fixed by the vet, so they can't have more puppies. It's sad when dogs don't have a home."

Also highly recommended are the previous books in the series, Chester the Chesapeake (Book One), Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime (Book Two), and Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime (Book Three)."

Midwest Book Review: The Pets/Wildlife Shelf


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Reviews for the fourth book in the Chester the Chesapeake children's book series:

Chester continues to inspire, entertain, and enlighten children while his new brother, Buck, has a few surprises. Ages 6-12.
Publishers Weekly 2013

Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck continues this excellent picturebook series from the point of view of Chester, a devoted therapy dog and family pet. In My Brother Buck, a kindly neighbor calls Chester's owner about a friendly and rambunctious dog. When no one answers the lost dog advertisements, Chester has a new brother named Buck - a big, friendly, fifty-pound dog in need of a little training!

Told from Chester's perspective and illustrated with captivating, full color photography of Chester the Chesapeake, Buck, their canine sibling Putt-Putt and their feline sibling Kittie, My Brother Buck is a most enjoyable read-aloud story especially for young animal lovers. Most dogs should be fixed by the vet, so they can't have more puppies. It's sad when dogs don't have a home.

Also highly recommended are the previous books in the series, Chester the Chesapeake (Book One), Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime (Book Two), and Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime (Book Three).
Midwest Book Review: 2013

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Kids and dogs go together like butterflies and wildflowers! Here are some great books for the children's Easter baskets! 
Chester, a real therapy dog, tells the stories and the books are illustrated with real pictures.

*
Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck - http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp*

The video below will make you smile!
**********


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Kids and dogs go together like butterflies and wildflowers! Here are some great books for the children's Easter baskets! 
Chester, a real therapy dog, tells the stories and the books are illustrated with real pictures.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck - http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp*

The video below will make you smile!
**********


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****
Here are some heartwarming children's books which inspire good behavior in kids, and are about a real dog who tells the stories. (And they're illustrated with real pictures!). They are available as ebooks or paperbacks.

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck - http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

The video below will make you smile!
**********

*Reviews:*

"Chester continues to inspire, entertain, and enlighten children while his new brother, Buck, has a few surprises. Ages 6-12."
Publishers Weekly February 2013

"Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck continues this excellent picturebook series from the point of view of Chester, a devoted therapy dog and family pet. In My Brother Buck, a kindly neighbor calls Chester's owner about a friendly and rambunctious dog. When no one answers the lost dog advertisements, Chester has a new brother named Buck -- a big, friendly, fifty-pound dog in need of a little training!

Told from Chester's perspective and illustrated with captivating, full color photography of Chester the Chesapeake, Buck, their canine sibling Putt-Putt and their feline sibling Kittie, My Brother Buck is a most enjoyable read-aloud story especially for young animal lovers. "Most dogs should be fixed by the vet, so they can't have more puppies. It's sad when dogs don't have a home."

Also highly recommended are the previous books in the series, "Chester the Chesapeake (Book One), "Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime (Book Two)," and "Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime (Book Three)."

Midwest Book Review: The Pets/Wildlife Shelf


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****
Here are some heartwarming children's books which inspire good behavior in kids, are illustrated with real pictures, and are about a real dog who tells the stories. (Chester is also a therapy dog). They are available as ebooks or paperbacks.

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck - http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

Chester's newest book is a Christmas book which, for now, is only available as a paperback. The ebook will be launched at Christmas.
Chester the Chesapeake Book Five: The Three Dogs of Christmas - http://amzn.to/1gcS2Il

The video below will make you smile!
**********


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****
Here are some heartwarming children's books which inspire good behavior in kids, are illustrated with real pictures, and are about a real dog who tells the stories. (Chester is also a therapy dog). They are available as ebooks or paperbacks.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck - http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp*

Chester's newest book is a Christmas book which, for now, is only available as a paperback. The ebook will be launched at Christmas.
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Five: The Three Dogs of Christmas* - http://amzn.to/1gcS2Il

The video below will make you smile!
**********


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Reviews for the fourth book in the *Chester the Chesapeake* children's book series:

Chester continues to inspire, entertain, and enlighten children while his new brother, Buck, has a few surprises. Ages 6-12.
Publishers Weekly 2013

Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck continues this excellent picturebook series from the point of view of Chester, a devoted therapy dog and family pet. In My Brother Buck, a kindly neighbor calls Chester's owner about a friendly and rambunctious dog. When no one answers the lost dog advertisements, Chester has a new brother named Buck - a big, friendly, fifty-pound dog in need of a little training!

Told from Chester's perspective and illustrated with captivating, full color photography of Chester the Chesapeake, Buck, their canine sibling Putt-Putt and their feline sibling Kittie, My Brother Buck is a most enjoyable read-aloud story especially for young animal lovers. Most dogs should be fixed by the vet, so they can't have more puppies. It's sad when dogs don't have a home.

Also highly recommended are the previous books in the series, Chester the Chesapeake (Book One), Chester the Chesapeake: Summertime (Book Two), and Chester the Chesapeake: Wintertime (Book Three).
Midwest Book Review: 2013

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck- http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp
Chester the Chesapeake Book Five: The Three Dogs of Christmas (paperback for now)*

http://dogbooksforchildren.weebly.com


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****
Here are some heartwarming children's books which inspire good behavior in kids, are illustrated with real pictures, and are about a real dog who tells the stories. (Chester is also a therapy dog). They are available as ebooks or paperbacks.

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck - http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp*

Chester's newest book is a Christmas book which, for now, is only available as a paperback. The ebook will be launched at Christmas.
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Five: The Three Dogs of Christmas* - http://amzn.to/1gcS2Il

The video below will make you smile!
**********


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****
Great back-to-school children's books!

Here are some heartwarming children's books which inspire good behavior in kids, are illustrated with real pictures, and are about a real dog who tells the stories. (Chester is also a therapy dog). They are available as ebooks or paperbacks.
*
Chester the Chesapeake Book One* http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* - http://amzn.to/cofY70
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime* - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck* - http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

Chester's newest book is a Christmas book which, for now, is only available as a paperback. The ebook will be launched at Christmas.
Chester the Chesapeake Book Five: The Three Dogs of Christmas - http://amzn.to/1gcS2Il

The video below or on Chester's website will make you smile! Website link is under his covers.
**********


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

*****

Great back to school books - available as ebooks or paperbacks.

These are heartwarming children's books which inspire good behavior in kids, are illustrated with real pictures, and are about a real dog who tells the stories. (Chester is also a therapy dog).

*Chester the Chesapeake Book One* http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime* - http://amzn.to/cofY70
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime* - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck* - http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp

Chester's newest book is a Christmas book which, for now, is only available as a paperback. The ebook will be launched at Christmas.
*Chester the Chesapeake Book Five: The Three Dogs of Christmas* - http://amzn.to/1gcS2Il

The video below will make you smile!
**********


----------



## Doctor Barbara (Aug 17, 2010)

The PERFECT Christmas gift for dog lovers and kids. Chester the Chesapeake's Book Five - THE THREE DOGS OF CHRISTMAS is now available!
This heartwarming story with real pictures of the dogs in search of the real Santa Claus has All Five-Star Reviews.

Chester the Chesapeake Book Five: The Three Dogs of Christmas
Amazon US paperback: http://amzn.to/1gcS2Il 
Amazon UK paperback: http://amzn.to/1gPN5eA 
Amazon Kindle US: http://amzn.to/1oiyMnz
Amazon UK Kindle: http://amzn.to/10k842n

Chester the Chesapeake Book One http://amzn.to/HXJqLj
Chester the Chesapeake Book Two: Summertime - http://amzn.to/cofY70
Chester the Chesapeake Book Three: Wintertime - http://amzn.to/9fadaI
Chester the Chesapeake Book Four: My Brother Buck - http://amzn.to/VHs5Hp


----------

